# Help Desk - 2nd Interview



## blinkme323 (May 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I recently went on an interview for a help desk position with a medium sized company and it went very well. I received the following email inviting me to a second interview:


"We enjoyed meeting with you to discuss our current job openings and are looking forward to continuing our discussion during your second interview. The final interview will take place on Tuesday, January 6, 2009 at 8:00a.m. There will be a brief meeting, following the meeting, the final interviews will be conducted. The interviews will last approximately one to two hours. Please plan to be here two to four hours. Be sure to bring a copy of your resume. If you have any questions about the interview please feel free to contact me.

Reminder: Be sure to bring a copy of your resume."


Now mind you we already went over my resume extensively in my first interview and I spent an hour being interviewed. That's why I'm curious as to why it would take 2-4 hours. Could it be that they plan on offering me the job and this time will be for paperwork, etc?

I appreciate the input


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Here is why they tell you that information. Lets say that there is a problem at the company or other unforeseen problem. Also, they say that there will be a brief meeting, then anther meeting, and an interview. I would guess that you aren't the only one that they are going to be interviewing, so they might have more questions for some then they do for others. These are all just things that I have learned from going to interviews. There is also the possibility that you are in and out in no time flat, too.

The bit about your reseme is in there because it is just easier to have one in your hand then to make the employer try to search and find yours. I always bring a new copy with me to an interview just in case mine got misplaced.

Cheers!


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

because the second round interview is usualy conducted by another group of people.
Round 1 was to just make sure you were not useless ... or lied about your skill set.

Round 2 will be more intense.

Grats on making it to a second interview.


----------



## vegetablevn (Aug 12, 2010)

bilbus said:


> because the second round interview is usualy conducted by another group of people.
> Round 1 was to just make sure you were not useless ... or lied about your skill set.
> 
> Round 2 will be more intense.
> ...


Hi,

Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

Tks again and pls keep posting


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

congrats on the second interview! hope it goes well!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Please do not open a thread that is more than a year old, Thank you


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

shotgn said:


> Please do not open a thread that is more than a year old, Thank you


Agreed.....this thread is now closed.


----------

